# DAB or FM



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

I've just changed my Car to a Renault Megan Sportback, Nav's .
The radio as Medium, FM & DAB bands, 
Question is for you who have had a DAB Radio for a while.
Is DAB all its made out to be, When on DAB if I'm near any building or tree DAB goes all weird, I change it to FM it's all clear.
As I've never had a DAB radio before is this a fault with MY car's system, Or is it a fault of DAB. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

DAB sounds amazing compared to FM but reception is the same for me. Really patchy and the audio breaking up is unbearable.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DAB for me - no issues at all apart from 2 areas in the middle of no where, but I struggle to get FM there (only about 200 yards and in bottom of hills), wife's doesn't have DAB and I do miss it when we're out in hers...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It all depends on the area you live. Most popular areas will be fine now, but there will be drop outs somewhere. 

A lot of stations broadcast in low bite rates meaning the sound quality isn't what it should be.

There is so much more choice, but it must be harming local stations.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

DAB has more choice of stations, but for radio music I generally use FM for the better quality.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> DAB has more choice of stations, but for radio music I generally use FM for the better quality.


yeps that is boggling DAB is capable of higher quality sounds,,,so most of the stations transmit in a low bit rate....so we go back to the "old" fm for better quality less drop outs and interference....


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

DAB by its nature can never be better than FM. It is always an approximation rather than precise content. As the bit rate drops so does the quality and mobile reception is awful for most.
DAB is driven by licensing revenue giving the lowest possible bit rates so more licences can be issued/crammed in for the tiny amounts of bandwidth per licence.
Internet radio can offer better bit rates and audio than DAB.
FM is also not what it was as most content (BBC) is digitised before being broadcast in the analogue domain but it can still be very good. 
For those who have not heard one, a true live FM broadcast can be like being there.
From a quality perspective DAB should be killed off not FM.
Long live FM!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Both my wife and I have DAB, when it’s in reception it’s brilliant but soon as it goes in a weak area it disappears and leaves you with radio silence. Also if you fit a dash cam this can interfere with the signal, in the end I had to install some inline clip on ferrite magnets to the power cable.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe when 5g gets established we'll all be streaming 24 bit Flacs to our cars and never bother with radios again.

As an aside I was tempted to get a DAB receiver for my hifi system at home. But the more I read about the appalling quality of DAB in most cases I gave up with the idea. My amp can stream internet radio, and there are some half decent quality channels on that at least.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DAB in the e-class is useless!! Quite often it’ll just go off for no reason, and won’t come back on until you get out the car, lock it, and get back in!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought about dab in the car a few mths back but was put off by comments. Then recently missing Chris Evans on virgin as soon as I leave the house I started to reconsider. Sadly reviews and comments as above have put me off. Living and working around N Wales as well where even Radio2 is a struggle sometimes probably is not a good sign!
Reminds me of digital tv coming in, analogue tv if weather was rubbish or signal issues you put up with a snowy screen but with digital the screen would just go blank, No sound, nothing.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

be happy your missing him in the car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I thought about dab in the car a few mths back but was put off by comments. Then recently missing Chris Evans on virgin as soon as I leave the house I started to reconsider. Sadly reviews and comments as above have put me off. Living and working around N Wales as well where even Radio2 is a struggle sometimes probably is not a good sign!
> Reminds me of digital tv coming in, analogue tv if weather was rubbish or signal issues you put up with a snowy screen but with digital the screen would just go blank, No sound, nothing.


Virgin is even more backwards. They don't even carry the text with the broadcast to show what track is currently playing.

They need to spend some money catching up, especially if they are willing to spend that much on wages.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

andy__d said:


> be happy your missing him in the car


I like him, especially over Zoe Ball. Sara Cox I much prefer and if she did brekkie show I'd probably not be looking at dab.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Virgin is even more backwards. They don't even carry the text with the broadcast to show what track is currently playing.
> 
> They need to spend some money catching up, especially if they are willing to spend that much on wages.


You're obviously younger Kerr. My kids use that now but not for me.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I like him, especially over Zoe Ball. Sara Cox I much prefer and if she did brekkie show I'd probably not be looking at dab.


Agreed. I wish Sara Cox had got the breakfast show. She was great when standing in for Chris Evans. Zoe Ball has surrounded herself with 5 or 6 people and I've had to turn over to something instead. I don't mind her in small doses, like Strictly, but not in the morning thanks.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I am an old git so listen to Radio 4 Extra a lot, I think that is DAB only.

Looking around for a new car now and a number of cars that I have seen require a mobile phone to be with me, thats the last thing I want.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I looked into a DAB "add on" and got as far as buying a kit with a "proper" DAB aerial (not the stick on the glass one) to try out.

Suffice to say it's not still on the car.

Reception - when it was there - was brilliant BUT it would drop out and go "missing" on a regular basis. This included places where I wasn't expecting there to be any problems such as on a open road between fields without a building in sight.

Yes, the choice of stations is great, but not when they vanish on a regular basis.

Just my twopenneth.

Andy


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be without DAB, I have a standard fit Garmin unit in my car and the reception is for most channels very good and a constant signal. There are a few that occasionally drop out but not enough to put me off and you get so many more channels!


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

GP Punto said:


> I am an old git so listen to Radio 4 Extra a lot, I think that is DAB only.
> 
> Looking around for a new car now and a number of cars that I have seen require a mobile phone to be with me, thats the last thing I want.


They will for music services like spotify/deezer and internet radio, but shouldn't for DAB.

Previous posts have summed it up really - DAB has iffy reception and low bit rates, FM sounds better and its reach is better too.

All told, DAB has been a bit of a failure.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Crafty said:


> They will for music services like spotify/deezer and internet radio, but shouldn't for DAB.
> 
> Previous posts have summed it up really - DAB has iffy reception and low bit rates, FM sounds better and its reach is better too.
> 
> All told, DAB has been a bit of a failure.


I was looking at the VW UP and unless I misunderstood the salesman all of the radio controls (and sat nav) are worked through the VW app on your phone.

DAB reception is fine where I live, apart from one 100 metre section in a valley, never loose the signal otherwise.

Must admit that I would miss my CD player and DAB/FM radio that is in my Golf now, its not as if I can upgrade with a better system like you used to do in the old days.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GP Punto said:


> ....its not as if I can upgrade with a better system like you used to do in the old days.


I thought that until I saw an Android unit specifically for my car.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

AnthonyUK said:


> I thought that until I saw an Android unit specifically for my car.


if that is anything like the "bluepower" system for Volvo's C30/S40/V50 series, its ****. Zero customer support which you Need as they Miss things from the order, features do Not work and if you ordered the optional extras (which you really DO need to get it working) its 50/50 IF they are in the package And work if they are.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

andy__d said:


> if that is anything like the "bluepower" system for Volvo's C30/S40/V50 series, its ****. Zero customer support which you Need as they Miss things from the order, features do Not work and if you ordered the optional extras (which you really DO need to get it working) its 50/50 IF they are in the package And work if they are.


For me it was a direct replacement for a Mercedes COMAND unit.
All cables were included and it really was plug and play including steering wheel control.
I added some extras such as DAB+ and reversing cam which also work perfectly, except DAB+ reception which is not related to the unit.

Functionality wise they are not even close. The android is as upto date as any system can be.

Mine was supplied by Erisin which I can recommend as I have fitted a few of these now. Others that I have seen well received are Xtrons and Seicane.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I still have a new boxed Kenwood radio cassette player that I bought 20 years ago, not sure that I will ever find a purpose for it.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

GP Punto said:


> I still have a new boxed Kenwood radio cassette player that I bought 20 years ago, not sure that I will ever find a purpose for it.


Well, those things while not uncommon, are becoming sought after for period authenticity for future classics.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use spotify on my phone for quality, but if I don't have charge etc I use DAB it's quite good around me for signal, but if it drops in and out back to FM.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

First car iv ever had with DAB and personally it's so much better than FM. I'll be honest, I'm not an audiophile type that would notice bite rates etc, but what I do notice is not listening to the same 5 songs on repeat all day by FM channels. Its brilliant. I'd never have a car without it now. As for signal drop outs? Only ever had 1 that was basically in a forest.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

DAB is not what is suppose to be.
Here in North Wales the reception is very patchy.
My wife’s car has a brilliant reception on DAB, but where she takes it, it drops non stop into FM hence that she just leaves it on FM.

My car has an average sound system, but where I go, I have mostly DAB reception.

I used it 8 years ago when I worked State side, and it worked faultlessly, even in the more remote areas.
The choice of channels was endless.


----------

